# My 8pt.buck



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my story,I'm walking to my stand as I approached my tree I noticed there were some scrapes all over the place.(There was not 1 last week)So I thought to myself this could be good. Now it's about 8am so as usual the squirrles are running around so I watched them for awhile like always.Then I here this loud noise behind me it's a big doe she's looking behind her it's a big buck I couldn't see how big his rack was he had his nose down and running then for some reason he just stopped between 2 trees so I put my rangefinder on him I couldn't get a reading on him cause The buck fever kicked in all at once.so I took a guess at the yardage and took my shot.He jumped about 5 feet away and just stood there for about 10min.than he walked another 15 yards like nothing happened.At this time I'm thinking I missed the shot.So I watched him for about a half hour than he walled out of site.So now i decided to wait another half hour.So I walk over to where I shot there was blood so I followed the blood trail for about 80yrds.there he was a big 8pter.It took me 2hrs to get him to my truck he weights 200lbs.I weight 165 wet.I'll get pics posted when my better half gets time.

















[/IMG]


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Good story one that does'nt happen to often.. Congrats can't wait to see the pics...JIM....


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice job and nice deer!


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

He must have been so full of testosterone that he didn't know what happened. Very interesting.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice 8pt!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Nice one! Way to go!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a nice mature buck. One to be proud of for sure. Congrats


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I wish I could atleast see a fricken doe ive been out everyday this week and i only seen one and it was at dark im about to give up! NICE BUCK lol


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

i shot a doe last week, 5 yards from the tree, the arrow went clean through , she jumped a few yards in 1 bounding leap , then stood 10 yards from my tree for what seemed like forever, then started wobbling and laid herself down and a few minutes later the was expired

she never ran at all


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a dandy buck!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure is a nice buck...Hang him on my wall anytime...Congratulations again...A real keeper there....JIM.....


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I wish I could atleast see a fricken doe ive been out everyday this week and i only seen one and it was at dark im about to give up! NICE BUCK lol


Hang in there MuskyMan I waited 30yrs.for this guy.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

nice big 8pt congrats


----------

